# Grand Cayman weather in March



## dixie (Jan 30, 2007)

How is the weather in March? We were there in April one year and it was so windy it was hard to sit by the pool. The pool water was too cold to swim. Is March a windy month also?


----------



## philsfan (Jan 30, 2007)

dixie said:


> How is the weather in March? We were there in April one year and it was so windy it was hard to sit by the pool. The pool water was too cold to swim. Is March a windy month also?



Wow, that happened to us in February last year at Morritts.  If you head to Rum Point it's not as bad there when it's windy at the resort, if you're staying at one of the Morritts resorts.


----------



## mistergizmo (Jan 31, 2007)

The weather/wind typically comes out of the southeast or east and during the December - March months, so the east end is most always windy, 10 - 15 mph.  If the sun has been out for a few days, the pools will be ok and the ocean is always warm.

SMB is on the leeward side of the island and is almost always flat calm.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 1, 2007)

*so whats the wheather like at morrits in april?*

Can you tell me what to expect at morrits as far as wind and weather in general in april ?


----------



## KristinB (Feb 1, 2007)

We were there for three weeks this past April and only had a few days of relative chilly/windy weather.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 1, 2007)

The weather is great in April BUT it is weather so nothing is ever guaranteed.


----------



## mistergizmo (Feb 1, 2007)

April weather can get down to about 75 degrees which may be chilly to some.  When the sun's out, though, count on the  mid-80s.

The east end of the island almost always has a 5 - 10 mph breeze which is why the windsurfers are out there.


----------

